# Fungus killing my Java ferns?



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay, so after I finished my 3-day blackout to kill my cyanobacteria, I discovered one of my smaller Java ferns had somehow died. Soon I noticed grey, hairlike things which looked like fungus on the fern. The 'fungus' then spread to my largest java fern and is destroying it. I think the plant has lost at least half of its leaves.

Anyone know what this is or how I can get rid of it? 

(P.S. the cyano came back, so now I'll probably have to do another blackout. -.-)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like bba, not fungus. remove infected leaves. They will grow back.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

blacks out regardless of how often you do them will never get rid of BGA. To be honest nothing will. Antibiotics help, but eventually it will come back, plus yuor bio is gone after that. The only way to get rid of it and not have it come back is to nuke the tank. 

ziggy


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

girth vader said:


> blacks out regardless of how often you do them will never get rid of BGA. To be honest nothing will. Antibiotics help, but eventually it will come back, plus yuor bio is gone after that. The only way to get rid of it and not have it come back is to nuke the tank.
> 
> ziggy


Sorry, but that is most definitely incorrect. Blackouts *will* get rid of BGA if done long enough, and nuking the tank is *not* necessary.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Sorry, but that is most definitely incorrect. Blackouts *will* get rid of BGA if done long enough, and nuking the tank is *not* necessary.


your kidding right? BGA is not algae, its bacteria, blackouts don't kill bacteria.

reference in case you need it. http://www.barrreport.com/algae-control/2196-bluegreen-algae-blackouts-ineffective-end-my-rope.html

I guess TB doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, I'm aware that its cyanobacteria. I also know many people have gotten rid of it with blackouts. 

http://www.aquariaplants.com/alqaeproblems.htm


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Yes, I'm aware that its cyanobacteria. I also know many people have gotten rid of it with blackouts.
> 
> http://www.aquariaplants.com/alqaeproblems.htm


look it up at the pros' sites like Amano, Tom Barr, Edward ect. These guys make their living aquascaping and are the best known in the world. Although I do buy products from AP.com I wouldn't take their advice on planted tanks over those guys 

Blackouts was what was suggested back in the early 80s when ppl didn't quite understand what it was. Even now although there are products on the market that CLAIM to have the cure, no such luck, and if there is a antibiotic that puts it in hibernation for a little time, it will come back. If a blackout got rid of it, then it wasn't BGA, which can be mistaken for carpet algae.

ziggy


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

girth vader said:


> look it up at the pros' sites like Amano, Tom Barr, Edward ect. These guys make their living aquascaping and are the best known in the world. Although I do buy products from AP.com I wouldn't take their advice on planted tanks over those guys


Wrong site. Aquariaplants.com does not sell plants. Its the website of a very experienced, long-time planted tank expert. One whose advice and knowledge many people trust and which rivals that of the more famous people you mentioned. If you do some research on cyanobacteria and learn what it is and what it requires to live and propagate, you'll learn much on what it takes to get rid of it. I don't just take other people's word for things, not even the experts (especially those I don't know). I do my own research.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Wrong site. Aquariaplants.com does not sell plants. Its the website of a very experienced, long-time planted tank expert. One whose advice and knowledge many people trust and which rivals that of the more famous people you mentioned. If you do some research on cyanobacteria and learn what it is and what it requires to live and propagate, you'll learn much on what it takes to get rid of it. I don't just take other people's word for things, not even the experts (especially those I don't know). I do my own research.


apparently not


----------

